# Cabinet construction and mounting ply shelves



## farlsborough (3 Feb 2022)

Hi guys - 3 questions in one thread for efficiency!
The sheet materials have arrived for a wall of fitted cabinets/shelves (all 650kg of them..). 18mm MDF for cabinets, 18mm birch ply for shelves.

1) Re. cabinets (500x400x350mm, 800x400x350mm, 6mm backs) - I’ve assumed all along I’ll dowel and glue for construction. But looking at the huge stack of material, it’s pretty daunting. Now wondering if I can just glue and screw, given that all sides of all cabinets will be hidden?

2) I ordered 15x44mm PSE for the battens to secure the shelves (1130x320, will load with books). The 15mm looks thinner than I imagined! Will this be enough to rest the shelves (ends and back), or do I need to send it back and go for more like 20mm?

3) To complicate matters, the book shelf goes around the corner (L-shaped), with similar lengths on either side. Do I need to properly frame up front and back support for shelves, or will it be enough to support ends and back edge, meaning the end of one “arm” will have to be dowelled or pocket-holes into the side of the other as end support?

If anyone has an great advice on building sturdy L-shaped fitted shelves, I’ll gladly hear it…


----------



## robgul (3 Feb 2022)

@petermillard will probably have some good stuff/ideas in his YT 10 Minute Workshop videos


----------



## farlsborough (3 Feb 2022)

robgul said:


> @petermillard will probably have some good stuff/ideas in his YT 10 Minute Workshop videos


Poor Peter - I’ve watched so many of his videos but he can’t answer every question on the internet


----------



## petermillard (3 Feb 2022)

1/ If sides /ends are hidden the glue & screw. I’d domino/ biscuit for alignment, but whatever works…

2/ 15mm is plenty. My woodwork teacher at school said that 1/8” (3mm) would be enough to support the whole school... 

3/ Not sure I understand, but if you mean supporting the front edge of the shelves in adldition the the sides and back, then that would depend on the span.


----------



## petermillard (3 Feb 2022)

farlsborough said:


> Poor Peter - I’ve watched so many of his videos but he can’t answer every question on the internet


----------



## robgul (4 Feb 2022)

petermillard said:


>



What's the problem? - I thought you had retired


----------



## Jones (4 Feb 2022)

Screw and glue, a 'metal dowel 'is stronger than a wooden one and easier to screw in.


----------

